# Fotos aéreas: Lima y Cusco



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

bellas fotografías, megustaron especialmente las de El Cuzco.
pasé dos veces por el aeropuerto de Lima ha poco tiempo lástima que en ambas oportunidades de noche...me impresionó mucho lo grande que es Lima debe ser por lo menos una y media vez más grande que Santiago, a juzgar por sus luces.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima es enorme, en verdad por el norte se extiende hasta el km 40 más o menos, en Sta. Rosa y Ancón, por el este yo diría que llega hasta Chosica y Los Cóndores y por el sur se podría decir que hasta Pucusana en el km.40, claro que con espacios vacíos como los valles o las pampas de arena.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Lima es enorme, en verdad por el norte se extiende hasta el km 40 más o menos, en Sta. Rosa y Ancón, por el este yo diría que llega hasta Chosica y Los Cóndores y por el sur se podría decir que hasta Pucusana en el km.40, claro que con espacios vacíos como los valles o las pampas de arena.





totalmente de acuerdo las luces cubrián todo el horizonte........


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bueno, yo le calculo que toda lima gran ciudad debe tener cerca de 100 km de cono a cono........esta bien dispersa !!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Esmeralda said:


> bellas fotografías, megustaron especialmente las de El Cuzco.
> pasé dos veces por el aeropuerto de Lima ha poco tiempo lástima que en ambas oportunidades de noche...me impresionó mucho lo grande que es Lima debe ser por lo menos una y media vez más grande que Santiago, a juzgar por sus luces.


No es por pelear con nadie ni por revivir un odiado thread de hace un tiempo, pero se demostró que el área urbana de Santiago era un poco mayor que la de Lima.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenisimas fotossssssssssss.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Preciosas fotos, Paimei. Sigue colaborando con material tan chévere como éste.


----------



## Mark1983 (Jan 9, 2006)

fotos elegantes muy buenas


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Mucho gusto, perupd esta usted equivocado al afirmar que el area metropolitana de Santiago de Chile es mayor que la de Lima usted se guio del google map en aquella vista satelital no se muestra las area urbanas que estan pasando el rio chillon,ni llega al km 22 de la Av Tupac Amaru, ni el fondo de SJL , ni las areas a lo largo de la Carretera Central desde Ate(Huaycan), ni de Lurin hasta San Bartolo , eso me ha interesado conozco Santiago lo he recorrido en bus varias veces desde sus barriadas al sur hasta las zonas acomodadas del oriente y la zona de Renca al norte y le puedo afirmar que en area urbana Lima con su infinidad de pueblos jovenes e invasiones es mucho mas grande que Santiago, pero si se refiere a zonas de clase media o alta esa es otra cosa nos hemos quedado,ya Lima no tiene como crecer en areas de clase media esta encerrada´por un cinturon de barriadas por el norte,este y sur, tendran que haber ese tipo de areas en los balnearios del sur, mucho gusto, excelente sitio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha ya empiezan, no peleen por quien es más grande, no viene al caso.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

que cheveres las fotos! muy buenas me gustaron...................... saludos ...............=)


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

*grandes fotos!*

te luciste con las fotos sobretodo las de cusco, captaste el verde que queria ver!


----------

